# this best charger?



## chrisbcrunch (Jun 17, 2005)

Integy INDI 16X4-Pro 1-15 Cells AC/DC Charger?

http://boomboombatteries.com/product_details.aspx?ProductID=10


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

not for Lipos, I would get the duratraxx ice or the triton charger by great planes, very versatile and will charge about anything!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

I agree with MR-Tamiya. The only way to go is triton by great planes thats what i use.

Brandon Snyder


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

The ICE charger will charge everything including nickel and li-po. It can programmed to cycle nickel batteries and can even break in motors. It is good for the big 8000 mah li-pos because it can charge at a full 8 amps to cut back on that charging time.

If li-po only, get the Astro Flight 109 that is even faster than the ICE charger with the 8000 mah li-pos by about 15 minutes on a full charge and it is cheaper than the ICE too.

The Triton is a good charger, but it is too slow due to it's lower amp charge rate that is under 5.5 amps.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

The ICE is nice!! :dude:


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

I personnally have the Ice charger and am THINKING of getting another one, I haven't had the chanco to charge LI-PO's yet but it is working EXTREMELY great for my local club racing NIMH's!!!!

I think the RC world is going straight towards Brushless!!! and behind that is Lipo battery's. that's partcially why I got the Ice. because I wanted something not to expensive, and I could use pretty much no matter what I have. But the ONE down side is it's low discharge rate at only 10 amps is not that good, but WHO CARES!!!! They have seperate discharge trays now!!!!!

Anyway I'M PLEASED wuth the performance of the Ice, and that's basically what i wanted to say.

Thanks BAR 26


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Keep in mind, li-pos don't need discharging or cycling! Just charge it up and put it away till you need it again.


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

Hyperion makes a nice charger as well for about the same price that charges up to 5S packs (25 cells NiCd/NiMh) and is PCM guard safe for Polyquest users. Unfortunately, they are not distributing in the US in spite of my requests to stock them. I picked mine up from Japan.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

starluckrc said:


> Hyperion makes a nice charger as well for about the same price that charges up to 5S packs (25 cells NiCd/NiMh) and is PCM guard safe for Polyquest users. Unfortunately, they are not distributing in the US in spite of my requests to stock them. I picked mine up from Japan.


Jamie
What is the max amp charge rate and the price? Does it need a power supply?


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

The 16x4 was a cheaped up readers' digest version of the 16x3, buy any indi but a 16x4.


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

The Hyperion goes up to 7 amps......and like all good chargers, it needs a power supply. Charge capability is 120W. Not sure what the Ice's is, but it looks like a nice charger. I needed the 5S capablility, and it also includes the temp probe....all for $139.95 retail.


----------

